
Free hosted OSS alternative to Zapier/Airflow (now in public beta) - newcrobuzon
https://cloud.titanoboa.io/
======
newcrobuzon
Hi HN peeps! I single-handedly built Titanoboa (a workflow automation for JVM)
and now I am just experimenting with hosting dockerized Titanoboa instances -
so if you want to play with Titanoboa in your browser without installing
anything, give it a try.

Feel free to check out Titanoboa on Github:
[https://github.com/mikub/titanoboa](https://github.com/mikub/titanoboa)

Also: This is an early beta so please do let me know if something breaks or
you spot a bug. Atm I have load-balancers set up only on West coast and in
Europe, so apologies to folks from down under & similar locations, let me know
if it's too laggy :)

